# Problem mit Datum-Formatierung



## Aleyna (23. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Methode, die einen String in ein Date parst.
Funktioniert auch alles.
Je nach dem, welche Sprache im Browser eingestellt ist, wird die Formatierung anders dargestellt.
Wenn getLocale() == DE, dann ist die Formatierung richtig: 17.01.2007
Wenn getLocale() == EN, dann ist leider die Anzeige nicht so, wie ich es gern hätte.
Angezeigt wird: Jan 17, 2007
Sollte aber eigentlich in so einem Format angezeigt werden: MM/DD/YYYY --> 01/17/2007

Hier der Code:


```
Date datum = null;
DateFormat dateFormat = DateFormat.getDateInstance(DateFormat.SHORT, request.getLocale());
   datum = dateFormat.parse(dateString);
```

Ich weiß nicht, wie und wo ich das einstellen kann. Vielleicht in der JSP?

Danke im Voraus.
Mfg


----------



## WieselAc (23. Jan 2007)

Wie wär es mit sowas?



```
Date date = new Date();

....

    public String getDateAsStringDE() {
        DateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
        return formatter.format(date);
    }

...

    public String getDateAsStringEN() {
        DateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("dd/MM/yyyy");
        return formatter.format(date);
    }
```


----------



## JavaUncle (17. Jan 2008)

super! danke


----------

